# Which kernel options for ide-scsi?

## bartszyszka

Hi, I'm trying to setup the CD burner on my Dell Inspiron 8000 and I've gone through a billion different guides on setting it up all telling me to enable the 'ide-scsi' module in my kernel without telling me what kernel option actually does that. What I'm seeing is:

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices -> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices -> SCSI emulation support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> SCSI support -> SCSI support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> SCSI support -> SCSI disk support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> SCSI support -> SCSI CD-ROM support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> SCSI support -> SCSI generic support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> SCSI support -> SCSI low-level drivers -> LOTS of options

I'm having trouble figuring out which one of these is supposed to give me the 'ide-scsi' module. Which ones should be setup as modules and which ones compiled into the kernel?

----------

## rommel

you want all but the scsi low level driver support...unless you have one of those scsi devices.

remember after you compile in those options to add hd?=scsi to the kernel line of your grub menu.lst, where ? is the drive letter of your cdrw.

----------

## bartszyszka

Which ones do I install as modules, though? From what I understand, to be able to insmod ide-scsi , I need one of those to be a module.

----------

## mrchuckles

Compile IDE CD-ROM support as a module.  Compile IDE-SCSI emulation directly.  Also, compile in SCSI CD-ROM and SCSI Generic.  That should be all you need.  Then give your kernel the following boot parameter.

```
hdc=scsi
```

The above assumes your IDE CD-RW is on /dev/hdc.  You add this parameter to your boot loader configuration.  Add the modules to your modules.autoload file, putting the SCSI stuff before the IDE CD-ROM module.  That should take care of it.

----------

## rommel

just compile them all into the kernel...if you insist on modules then any that are not needed for your hardware to boot correctly....an example , i ahve scsi hard drives, well i could hardly compile scsi hard disk and the sym53c8xx_2 driver as modules, less my system wouldnt be able to boot.

but again i would just compile them in

----------

## bartszyszka

What's the difference between hdc=ide-scsi and hdc=scsi, then? Is one for the module version and the other for everything compiled-in? Like I said, I've read a lot of instructions about my CD-RW drive (on Dell Inspiron 8000) and all of them want me to have an "ide-scsi" module. I didn't have any luck with having everything compiled in and loading hdc=ide-scsi with grub.

----------

## rac

 *bartszyszka wrote:*   

> What's the difference between hdc=ide-scsi and hdc=scsi, then?

 

Check out this section of the SCSI 2.4 HOWTO.

----------

